# School sucks... humiliated



## JustAnotherPersonWithSA (Oct 14, 2017)

I feel absolutely awful right now and can't stop thinking about it. Yesterday I had a class that I normally find okay but the teacher was trying this new learning technique thing where at the end of the lesson, one student is picked at random and has to go to the front of the class and answer a ton of questions from other students about what we learned. Naturally, I was the one picked. It may have been slightly better if it was just my class of 15 in the room, but at the time there were loads of other students from different classes in the room aswell.

Anyway, as soon as my name was picked literally the whole class burst out laughing and started cheering because they know I hardly ever talk and how awful presentations are for me. I was absolutely mortified and couldn't hide my embarrassment but my teacher made me go up to the front of the class and started teasing me for being nervous, which made me feel even worse. At that point I would have happily died on the spot. I was visibly uncomfortable: shaking, blushing, voice trembling, yet everyone seemed to enjoy my embarrassment as they carried on making snide little remarks and laughing (including my teacher). I tried to answer the questions as well as I could but sounded like an idiot because I could barely talk I was so scared. I was stuttering the whole time and I couldn't compose proper sentences... my mind was completely blank.

When the bell finally rang I felt extremely relieved and rushed out of the class as quickly as possible. I'm now very worried as I have that same class next week and I'm pretty sure everyone-mainly my teacher, will remember and tease me about that incident. I really don't think I can deal with the embarrassment of seeing everyone in that class again and will probably burst into tears or something pathetic.

Please, does anyone have any advice? I would be really greatful as this has made me feel terrible about myself and I am dreading school so much.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

You have to stop living for other people's expectations. Being embarrassed won't kill you. It's all in your head. If you give in to your anxiety, you will most certainly regret it later. Do what you have to do and you will feel better afterwards.


----------



## Pokabu72 (Sep 21, 2017)

I think the main problem is that you're so much in your own head that you can't live in the moment. Forget the anxiety, forget the embarrassment and just live. It's easier said than done, but you have to start by conditioning the way you think so you can be able to take hold of your problems as opposed to having your problems take hold hold of your happiness.

Also, if I were you, I'd report that teacher ASAP. No one should be abusing their authority to make a child's life miserable (even if it's just in the moment). You have to tell someone whether it's a parent or a counselor because that type of behavior should not be condoned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think they'll remember, I'm sure you're not the only person who is nervous up there. You did it, it could of been a lot worse .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Something like this would've happened eventually anyways, so it can be a good thing to remember. For future presentation or public speaking related things,u can look back at this and point out the things to avoid and the things to improve on.


----------



## taylanicole (Jul 24, 2016)

I remember when I was at school this happened to me quite a lot, so I know how you feel. I'm sorry that you feel so humiliated. All I can really do to try and reassure you is that in my experience other students may talk about it for a minute, but they soon forget and move onto other topics. You should focus on the positives of your experience though! Even though you felt awful, you still managed to get up there and you tried to answer the questions the best you could, which I think is great!  I hope you feel better about it soon

It's pretty awful that your teacher was also teasing and laughing at you, that's not okay (you could report them or talk to someone about it, maybe your parents or another teacher?)


----------

